# Resection of ovarian endometrioma



## janlw75 (Mar 4, 2011)

If a salpingo-oophorectomy is performed the same time as a resection of an ovarian endometrioma, would you code 49202 or 58720?


----------



## preserene (Mar 4, 2011)

Whether the primary intended surgery would have been Endometrioma which is a deceased status or the  S.O, whatever, the S.O is a mandatory surgery to avoid future complications but not incidental. Though it is separate procedure, it is a distinct procedure  and merits to be reported.
Both are needed surgeries.
I would like to assign 4920x (203-205) depending upon the size of the tumor, and,
58720- 59
I hope this helps


----------



## janlw75 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks...you helped a bunch!


----------

